# Hi from PA



## KenpoGunz (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm Ben. I used to post here a few years ago but kinda just faded away. Looking forward to seeing how many old friends are still here and making new ones. I think I'll start with Doc, hopefully he'll remember me. Are you out there Doc??? somewhere?????


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 13, 2007)

whats up Ben? welcome back...  where in PA you from?  i have family in lower Bucks county..


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back!  Doc is still here


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm from Scranton, but also have family in Philly. Thats close to Bucks county I think. 

I'll have to look Doc up now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting (again)!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome Back..


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back. I'm new since you left, so look forward to your posts.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, Ben! And welcome back to MT!

How's the snow up Scranton way?

It started here in Northern Wilmington, DE around 7am... and we have an inch or two on the ground... and more coming...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone

The snow is sick and I dont know how much is out there already. I think it started around 6:30pm Eastern and I've heard everything from 4 to 15 inches. It could be worse like those unfortunate people in upstate NY. I think the have 90 inches or some horrible amount like that. 

Maybe I'll go out and do Forms bare foot or something. Probably not though :rofl:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello Ben and welcome back to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello from a fellow Pennsylvanian!
I live down in York, about 25 miles south of Harrisburg...
Take care.


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome back!

Jeff


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome back and have fun!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT from upstate NY.

But not from the 12 feet of snow now getting 3 feet section, the had a few inches an now getting 3 feet section.


----------

